# Hello and Bindings Question



## Katya.dobryak (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi. I am very glad to join the club of snowboarders. I am a late beginner (28) and always wanted to board. Now I finally can. I got a my own board and boots recently. But still thinking about bindings. 
Does anyone have an opinion about Flow bindings that just require you to put you foot in and snap the back? 
Also, is anyone aware of a similar design as Flow? Does Burton has something like that?

Thanks,
K


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a pair of Flow NXT AT and I absolutely hated them but I know of many people that love them. I like a traditional strap in binding. Personal preference mainly.

I believe K2 also makes a step in binding.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Assuming you're a woman?

Look into Gnu and Roxy. I'm not a fan of that type of binding personally, but heard good things about Gnu b famous.


----------



## ASwedishViking (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi! I think flow bindings has its pros and cons. It's obviously faster to get ready, but my experience with flow is that as soon as ice or snow comes into the bottom of the binding, you have to readjuste the binding and you will not save any time... But this is just my personal opinion, I am sure there are plenty of "flow lovers" out there!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Assuming you're a woman?
> 
> Look into Gnu and Roxy. I'm not a fan of that type of binding personally, but heard good things about Gnu b famous.


Don't waste your time gnu and roxy bindings are pure garbage; substandard, overpriced junk prone to failure.

Flow and K2 are what to look at for rear entry. Otherwise straps, or rear entry is personal preference. I prefer straps.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I am just a noob, but I have owned all three brands of rear entry bindings. So I can't get too tech on performance but I can offer my experience with each one

My first try at rear entry was k2 cinch ctx. I chose these after reading reviews. They offered a well built albeit heavy binding that offered the ability to ratchet. Or rear entry. they also had the harshmellow padding and chanting. I would have kept using them with the exception that they were so hard to lock in. They really required a lot of effort and my fore arms would burn by end of the day.

This year I bought a second board and decided to try gnu's. I went with the street binding. I was not a fan of it, due to build quality and lack of chanting. The board I bought was a tad too small for me (before I found this site) and realized that weight and shoe size were how to size a board. I sold that board and bindings, and and bought the same board a bit longer , and chose to try next step up from the gnu's the weird. It was a 2013 model and offered the Eva padding and chanting. They were ok, but I did not like the toe cap, it moved front to back only not up or down, so I always found myself trying to wiggle the toe cap to fit the boot. I purchased these from backcountry and returned them. 

I called flow to talk about their bindings, as I had tried the rest. they offered my a great deal on some stiff, and I wound up purchasing the nx2-se model. I was worried that since I was a noob they would be too stiff for me, but the price was so good I could not resist. I was originally looking at the fuse-se due to their forgiving flex.

Of all the rear entry bindings, I really lime the flow the best. They offer a really nice build quality. As well as actually being easier to clip on and off, they took me a day or so to get fully tweaked. But by far the best of the three. 
Couple things that I found, these bindings were a little tougher to judge center than the k2 or gnu's. And a mistake in that initial setup for me had me doing a bit more toe hang which caused the front buckles to unlock. I fixed this by properly centering boot.
Also as other online poster noted, the binding is a bit narrow so entry into the binding should angle in a bit.
Also I found that if you straps a bit looser than on traditional binding it is easier to get in and out, and they seems to be reactive

hope this helps

Btw. I started last year at 49. So you are really not late to game &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if ur riding deep pow, tree wells...go with straps, rear entry can be hellish or even fatal to get out of or into


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> if ur riding deep pow, tree wells...go with straps, rear entry can be hellish or even fatal to get out of or into


+1
Had to use a volkl rear entry binding on a 40cm day. Got digged - mewh - and it was sweat n tears to get into again :thumbsdown:


----------

